#ubuntu-ph 2011-02-28
<rEnr3n> hi, is tagalog allowed here?
<six519> ,names
<six519> rEnr3n: cyempre...
<six519> :D
<newbie_11> hi guys! linux newbie here. need help. anyone?
#ubuntu-ph 2011-03-01
<rEnr3n> bat sobrang tahimik dito?
<kidsodateless> rEnr3n, minsan makikita mo silang online dito, pero di nangangahulugang nakaupo sila sa harap ng computer.
<kidsodateless> rEnr3n, or busy dahil sa work, kaya tahimik ang channel.
<kidsodateless> @all, magandang tanghali.
<butiki`> kidsodateless: Error: "all," is not a valid command.
<kidsodateless> all, magandang tanghali.
<rstacruz> kidsodateless: whats sup
<Terminus> afternoon.
<six519> @test
<butiki`> six519: Error: "test" is not a valid command.
<six519> bot.. :D
<six519> @help
<butiki`> six519: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<six519> @command
<butiki`> six519: Error: "command" is not a valid command.
<six519> @help command
<butiki`> six519: Error: There is no command "command".
<six519> gandang tanghali
<rEnr3n> may taga-gensan po b d2?
#ubuntu-ph 2011-03-02
<kidsodateless> all, goodmorning
<Terminus> morning kidsodateless 
<kidsodateless> good afternoon all :) 
<kidsodateless> Terminus, (hat's off)
<Terminus> kidsodateless: wah?
<kidsodateless> my hat is off to you
<kidsodateless> my natty iso image is now updated! happy testing day! anyone wants to join? :D
<Terminus> kidsodateless: and i still have no idea why your hat is off. =P
<zeroseven0183> Good evening
<kidsodateless> lhemz_05 hello, welcome to ubuntu team philippines forum :)
 * kidsodateless Efren D. Montales JR
<lhemz_05> thank u
<lhemz_05> sir thanx
#ubuntu-ph 2011-03-03
<kidsodateless> Magandang hapon ph!
#ubuntu-ph 2011-03-05
<kidsodateless> all, good morning!
<kidsodateless> ping zeroseven0183
<zeroseven0183> hey
<zeroseven0183> What's up
<kidsodateless> tayong dalawa lang dito?
<zeroseven0183> Marami pero tulog
<kidsodateless> tayong dalawa lang ang nasa list
<zeroseven0183> Marami akong nakikita
<zeroseven0183> Knightlust, rEnr3n, six519, zakame, purserj and more
<kidsodateless> sa list ko tayong dalawa lang haha.
<rEnr3n> helo po :)
<kidsodateless> so I was like...nahh,, "where is the other????"
<zeroseven0183> Told you...
<zeroseven0183> Good afternoon ren
<zeroseven0183> Wait lang
<zeroseven0183> I'm working on something
<rEnr3n> bihira lng magkaingay dito
<zeroseven0183> Yes
<rEnr3n> anu pong ginagawa ninyo?
 * zeroseven0183 is watching a movie
<kidsodateless> zeroseven0183, yun. lumabas din hehe
<zeroseven0183> reconnect lang ang kailangan mo kidsodateless
<zeroseven0183> watching a movie while doing another thing
<zeroseven0183> multi-taskin
<kidsodateless> zeroseven0183, yeah done. i'm testing kubuntu 11.04, after 2years ngayon ko lang ulit nakita kde :D
<zeroseven0183> KDE 4.6 na ba yan?
<rEnr3n> anu bang maganda sa kde? gui?
<zeroseven0183> I'm not a KDE fan
<rEnr3n> same
<rEnr3n> pero i tried dito sa netbook ko.. bug lng ang binigay sakin at welcome screen
<zeroseven0183> Si jepong at si jucato lang ang kilala kong naka KDE sa UbuntuPH
<zeroseven0183> Mostly Gnome ang gamit ng iba
<kidsodateless> zeroseven0183, yes, if i'm not mistaken. 
<rEnr3n> lxde ako for now
<zeroseven0183> Hindi ko pa maconsider ang paggamit ulit ng Kubuntu kasi comfortable na ako sa Gnome
<zeroseven0183> Ren, Lubuntu ba gamit mo?
<rEnr3n> yes pero i'm searching for other minimalist distros
<zeroseven0183> Try mo Crunchbang
<rEnr3n> ano de?
<rEnr3n> aw ob
<zeroseven0183> Openbox
<rEnr3n> natry mo na yan kuya?
<zeroseven0183> Yes, for a time lang
<rEnr3n> ilan ang base memory consumption?
<zeroseven0183> Hindi ko na matandaan, wait... check ko
<zeroseven0183> http://crunchbanglinux.org/
<lubot> Tiny URL: http://tinyurl.com/5f8fyr (URL by zeroseven0183)
<zeroseven0183> Try mo Slitaz, 30MB lang yun
<zeroseven0183> hehehe
<kidsodateless> zeroseven0183, ako din. gnome simula pa nung una :) try ko lang magtest ng kubuntu. 
<kidsodateless> rEnr3n, have you tried xubuntu?
<zeroseven0183> Nung una ganyan din ako, try ako ng maraming distros
<rEnr3n> xubuntu, nope
<rEnr3n> pero nabasa ko bloated na daw sya
<zeroseven0183> Pero I have to focus on one lang
<kidsodateless> rEnr3n, try mo.
<rEnr3n> wala po akong enough time magtry
<rEnr3n> gamit ko kasi to sa net cafe ngaun
<rEnr3n> kaya kung magswitch ako, kelangan minimal time ang setup
<zeroseven0183> you own an internet cafe?
<rEnr3n> tagabantay lng
<zeroseven0183> I see
<zeroseven0183> You don't need to set up Linux, boot ka na lang from USB :-)
<rEnr3n> cge try ko 
<zeroseven0183> How's Kubuntu 11.04 Alpha, kidsodateless?
<rEnr3n> may nakatry n po dito slackware?
<kidsodateless> zeroseven0183, a bit sluggish on VM, waiting for the installation to finish.
<zeroseven0183> Alpha pa lang yan so not very good for production use
<kidsodateless> zeroseven0183, yeah. testing lang with ubiquity install, may gusto akong iconfirm na bug.
<zeroseven0183> Good
<zeroseven0183> proceed
<zeroseven0183> let's go Bug Squad! :-)
#ubuntu-ph 2011-03-06
<zeroseven0183> Good evening
#ubuntu-ph 2012-02-27
<locodir-user_> hi
<locodir-user_> any help please?
<Terminus> locodir-user_: what about?
<onats> sup all. anyone alive?
#ubuntu-ph 2012-02-28
<pinoyskull> good morning
<epal> buenos dias hehe
#ubuntu-ph 2012-02-29
<onats> hi guys, anyone here? tanong sana about project management tools
<Terminus_> onats: what about them?
<Terminus_> we use taskjuggler btw. =)
<onats> looking
<onats> Terminus_: what kind of projects do you do?
<onats> software dev?
<onats> parang napaka old school nito
<Terminus_> onats: building facade design
<onats> diba tech ka?
<Terminus_> onats: yes but i have no reason to do any project management for myself. =)
<onats> I'm looking for a good tool eh
<Terminus_> we use it for scheduling tasks for proposals.
<epal> redmine, trac, mantis? sa libre.. meron ding jira, basecamp i think
<epal> hm, not sure kung pms nga tlga ung basecamp :)
<epal> :))
<onats> looking for a tool na may timer
#ubuntu-ph 2012-03-01
<Jetli> Hi
<Jetli> :D
<reith2004> wow, may ubuntu ph irc pala :)
#ubuntu-ph 2012-03-02
<GreenCloud> ;)
#ubuntu-ph 2013-02-25
<son_> mga sir pa tulong naman
#ubuntu-ph 2015-02-23
<kidsodateless>  Magandang gabi bayan
<kidsodateless> :D
#ubuntu-ph 2015-02-25
<mmmaske> test
<learning2irc> ayy lmao
#ubuntu-ph 2015-02-26
<mmmaske> anyare sa ubuntu-ph.org? humihingi ng username/password?
#ubuntu-ph 2015-02-28
<arc_black34> anyone here can help in signing ubuntu-codeofconduct
#ubuntu-ph 2018-03-03
<techmagus> May party ba for 2018 LTS?
